# Pelvic floor problems/ventral mesh rectopexy operation



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

After years of suffering with IBS-D and pain and all the usual stuff associated with IBS, this year I have been diagnosed with a dropped pelvic floor causing the bowel to drop and prolapse as well, I am in agony every day and am on a waiting list for a operation, called a Ventral Mesh Rectopexy, they pull all the organs back up and insert mesh into the pelvic floor area and pull it all up and sew into place. I hope some of the problems that I thought was to do with IBS, was infact to do with this problem and as soon as I have had the operation it will become better. Has anyone ever had this operation, my surgeon says its very successfull.


----------



## Wanna (Jul 12, 2011)

Just wanted to see how you've been feeling after the surgery. I have a prolapsed cervix due to a weak pelvic floor but don't require surgery at this time. My doctor felt that since it wasn't bothering me I should leave it alone for the most part. I try to do exercises that target the pelvic floor muscles but as I get older I know surgery might become a real possibility.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

HiI had my operation on the 21st September, so its been 13 days since op, they did a laprascopic ventral mesh rectopexy, they pulled up the prolapsed bowel, pulled up the vaginal wall, inserted mesh and pulled it all up securing it to the sacram, they also found adhesions from a previous scar, which they tided up the best they could, so a operation that should only take about 2 hours, took nearly 4. I have 4 cuts, one of them in my belly button which had stitches, which were taken out friday, the other 3 have disolveable ones. mptoms they had. I was told I would have D for 14 days, but for the first 3 I was constipated, I was sent home with movicol to keep me loose, so I would not have to strain. I have not control over my bowel and do not know when I need to open my bowels, I hope the sensations will all return when things settle down, also I have pain in my lower back and down the front of abdomin, from belly button down, I would like to know if anyone else has ever had this operation and what did they experience during the recovery, what symptoms did they have and how long does it take to all settle down.I dont realy know if what I am experiencing is normal or not for recovery after this op, my doctor doesnt know much about this, not due to see surgeon again until check up in 6-8 weeks.Thank you.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi cherrypie. what a complex and intricate surgery that was!i'm sorry i can't help you with any information but i just wanted to wish you a complete recovery with no complications. hope you heal quickly and start to feel better soon. praying for you and wishing you all the best.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

thank you, I just wish I knew somebody who had this done and we could swap recovery stories and I would know if things I am suffering are normal recovery from this operation.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i found this thread about that type of surgery over on another board..maybe there are more?? or you could post a new thread. http://www.healthboards.com/boards/showthread.php?t=737393i know what you mean about wanting to swap recovery stories--like you said, it can be real helpful as of course supportive as well.hope you're starting to feel better...


----------



## flowers (Dec 12, 2011)

cherrypie09 said:


> thank you, I just wish I knew somebody who had this done and we could swap recovery stories and I would know if things I am suffering are normal recovery from this operation.


 hi i too had rectopexy dec 2010x


----------

